# Fenix E05 Stainless Steel



## colight (Jun 17, 2014)

Fenix E05 stainless steel edition wae released yesterday,max 85 lumens and three brightness
while the elder version is made of aluminum,max 27 lumens.
According to their facebook,another E05 will be released,but don't know when.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Usually takes around 2-3 weeks to hit the dealer-stores after release.


----------



## shelm (Jun 17, 2014)

e05ss costs 37.95$

there is also a new aluminum construction:


----------



## colight (Jun 17, 2014)

the pictures you showed seem to be the elder version,not the new one,it is not released yet.


----------



## ghodan (Jun 17, 2014)

Its released:
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=131&tid=11&cid=1#.U6AAlrFiK70

3 modes vs 1 mode.
85 lumen vs 27 lumen.
Way more burn time: in de medium mode (25 lumen) vs de 27 of the old E05:
http://www.fenixlight.com/Uploads/photo/6132014120213AM48969.jpg

And more candela.
In short: MUST BUY FOR FLASHAHOLICS.
I hope there will be a black colored one soon.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2014)

ghodan said:


> Its released:
> I hope there will be a black colored one soon.


A satin finish one would be cool too


----------



## dts71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Why o why did they set the low to 8 lumens :shrug:
I changed my old LD01SS with a 10 lumen low to a Olight I3S to get a low low mode of 0.5 lumens.


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 17, 2014)

Once I decide I need nothing new and Fenix ruin my plans... *facepalm*

I've been looking at that LD02 version, now THIS thing...gr.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 17, 2014)

dts71 said:


> Why o why did they set the low to 8 lumens :shrug:
> I changed my old LD01SS with a 10 lumen low to a Olight I3S to get a low low mode of 0.5 lumens.



You should try the old incandescent maglite soitaire. Should be great for your needs.


----------



## Noctiluco (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, it seems there is a new head construction in the older E05. In the older version, the head has two pieces: http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=8853, but in the above pictures the head seems to be of only one piece


----------



## grr (Jun 17, 2014)

Same as ld01 ss version :lolsign:


----------



## Etsu (Jun 17, 2014)

dts71 said:


> Why o why did they set the low to 8 lumens :shrug:
> I changed my old LD01SS with a 10 lumen low to a Olight I3S to get a low low mode of 0.5 lumens.



Yes, I'm a fan of lights with a moonlight mode, especially small lights. But it must be tougher to design or something, because it's still fairly rare. Or maybe most people don't want it?


----------



## derfyled (Jun 17, 2014)

The first Fenix in many years that really got my attention. Even if I hate cool white, I might have to get one...


----------



## shelm (Jun 17, 2014)

grr said:


> Same as ld01 ss version :lolsign:



what is same?


----------



## Dubois (Jun 17, 2014)

The old E05 had a strange lens, with a hole in it, iirc. I can't tell from the photos on the Fenix site if the new version has a "proper" lens.


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 17, 2014)

Dubois said:


> The old E05 had a strange lens, with a hole in it, iirc. I can't tell from the photos on the Fenix site if the new version has a "proper" lens.



Hm, that's a good point.


P.S. At least there's no "hole", I think, from what I see.


----------



## bill_light (Jun 17, 2014)

I like the stainless steel vesion !
And I hope Fenix will release the LD01 stainless steel vesion too !


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 17, 2014)

Etsu said:


> Yes, I'm a fan of lights with a moonlight mode, especially small lights. But it must be tougher to design or something, because it's still fairly rare. Or maybe most people don't want it?



I don't believe that is it. Fenix, from what I have typically seen, has kept there lowest low to about 8 lumens. When other companies are able to include a lower low on their line it is about choice and what each company chooses to incorporate in their designs.

I see this as something Fenix decides to do but not because they are not capable of it. In a way it is the same as their choice to make their AA, AAA, CR123 (single cell) lights compatible with primary batteries only. It's a shame, as there are some that I would have loved to purchase if they were and had a lower low.


----------



## grr (Jun 17, 2014)

shelm said:


> what is same?


E05 Thanks Ryp!





ld01


----------



## Ryp (Jun 18, 2014)

grr said:


> ld05



E05


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 18, 2014)

This looks really sweet. 10mm shorter than it's SS LD01 cousin, which I've been carrying for years. Although a tiny bit heavier, I don't think you can beat SS for keyring duty.


----------



## shelm (Jun 18, 2014)

grr said:


> E05 Thanks Ryp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grr, nothing's same here!


----------



## magicstone12 (Jun 18, 2014)

moshow9 said:


> I don't believe that is it. Fenix, from what I have typically seen, has kept there lowest low to about 8 lumens. When other companies are able to include a lower low on their line it is about choice and what each company chooses to incorporate in their designs.
> 
> I see this as something Fenix decides to do but not because they are not capable of it. In a way it is the same as their choice to make their AA, AAA, CR123 (single cell) lights compatible with primary batteries only. It's a shame, as there are some that I would have loved to purchase if they were and had a lower low.



What is the lowest output used for?


----------



## GunnarGG (Jun 18, 2014)

moshow9 said:


> ...I see this as something Fenix decides to do but not because they are not capable of it. In a way it is the same as their choice to make their AA, AAA, CR123 (single cell) lights compatible with primary batteries only...




Their AA and AAA works fine on rechargeable batteries (NiMh) but maybe not with Li-ions that are a totally different voltage range.


----------



## Dubois (Jun 18, 2014)

magicstone12 said:


> What is the lowest output used for?



Going to the bathroom in the middle of the night without disturbing anyone (if sub-lumen).


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd say 9-10 lumens for that. Walking around with just moonlight is dangerous as you might trip over something in your half asleep daze.

Something like the fenix E01 is the lowest mode I'd want for walking about at home in the middle of the night with.


----------



## Etsu (Jun 18, 2014)

9-10 lumens is blazingly bright for middle-of-the-night! I sometimes find that even the 0.3 lumens on my Quarks are too bright for getting up at night. I sometimes use the ~0.01 lumen setting on my Zebralights if I want to make sure I don't wreck my night vision (although that is getting kind of dim). This is for dark country nights, so I suppose if you live in a bright city then moonlight modes may seem useless.


----------



## cy (Jun 18, 2014)

here's the original Fenix 1x AA stainless steel flashlight that started it all for Fenix 
38 lumens from a rxoh .. not bad for a first effort from Fenix


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2014)

cy said:


> here's the original Fenix 1x AA stainless steel flashlight that started it all for Fenix


wish I had some of the early Fenix models


----------



## RobertM (Jun 18, 2014)

Etsu said:


> 9-10 lumens is blazingly bright for middle-of-the-night! I sometimes find that even the 0.3 lumens on my Quarks are too bright for getting up at night. I sometimes use the ~0.01 lumen setting on my Zebralights if I want to make sure I don't wreck my night vision (although that is getting kind of dim). This is for dark country nights, so I suppose if you live in a bright city then moonlight modes may seem useless.



I couldn't agree more! I couldn't imagine using 9-10 lumens with fulling dark adapted vision. For middle of the night use, I use 0.02 lumens on my HDS EDC 170 Neutral (Nichia 219B emitter). I have one of my other modes on the HDS programmed to 1 lumen and it is blinding in the middle of the night! The yellow-green mode on my SF Kroma Milspec is also not too bad on fully dark adapted eyes (although slightly too bright).


On the subject of the new E05...
Hopefully the new E05 [and LD02] will be fully potted like the E01 and unlike the current E05.


----------



## mightysparrow (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone know if the E05ss turns on in medium mode like the original version? The fact that the runtime chart from Fenix has high mode listed first would seem to suggest that it might turn on in high mode.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jun 18, 2014)

An online dealer now shows this light for $29.95 instead if $37


----------



## shelm (Jun 18, 2014)

Joeymt3 said:


> An online dealer now shows this light for $29.95 instead if $37



because she wants you to buy it from her


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 18, 2014)

RobertM said:


> I couldn't agree more! I couldn't imagine using 9-10 lumens with fulling dark adapted vision. For middle of the night use, I use 0.02 lumens on my HDS EDC 170 Neutral (Nichia 291B emitter).



0.02 lumens? Is it even worth bothering with. You must have very sensitive eyes if anything higher than that is blinding when it's dark. What do you do when moon comes out, put on sunglasses.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> 0.02 lumens? Is it even worth bothering with. You must have very sensitive eyes if anything higher than that is blinding when it's dark. What do you do when moon comes out, put on sunglasses.



Yes, one lumen can seem pretty bright (I wouldn't call it blinding, but it is enough to interfere with your night vision), if you are fully dark-adapted. The moon provides a diffuse and even illumination, while a reflector is focused. Two totally different things. And if there is background ambient light, .02 lumens won't be visible. But in a totally dark environment, with night vision, it can be useful.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes I'm sure it does, but for me if I'm in total dark and have a flashlight I'm not overly concerned about my dark adapted vision. That's why I've got a flashlight with me.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Yes I'm sure it does, but for me if I'm in total dark and have a flashlight I'm not overly concerned about my dark adapted vision. That's why I've got a flashlight with me.



You asked if it was even worth bothering, and so I explained why it might be. To each his own. Thankfully we don't all have to have the same pattern of usage.


----------



## T45 (Jun 18, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Yes, one lumen can seem pretty bright (I wouldn't call it blinding, but it is enough to interfere with your night vision), if you are fully dark-adapted. The moon provides a diffuse and even illumination, while a reflector is focused. Two totally different things. And if there is background ambient light, .02 lumens won't be visible. But in a totally dark environment, with night vision, it can be useful.



when I have read through reviews on Amazon, one aspect about flashlights with a low setting is how many people complain about it's TOO LOW. You will see comments like "useless" or "what is that good for?" Apparently there are a lot of people that judge how useful a flashlights various setting are in the MID DAY SUN. If they can't see it then, it gets a 1 star review. On my desk are a number of lights with a low setting: Foursevens mini's and a preon 2, Maratac AA, Nitecore SR3, Sunwayman M10A, and my current EDC, an Eagletac D25C. I find more than 5 lumens too much light for going to the bathroom or kitchen when my eyes are dark adjusted. But those are the watchwords ... dark adjusted eyesight. If I need to light up the entire room, I would just flip the light switch.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 18, 2014)

I suppose the truth is most folks don't use a flashlight to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. Only flashaholics do that.


----------



## dts71 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I suppose the truth is most folks don't use a flashlight to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. Only flashaholics do that.



Well, reading the program in a theater, 8 lumen world be way too much.
Think of all situations when too much light would introude.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 18, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I suppose the truth is most folks don't use a flashlight to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. Only flashaholics do that.



That or flashaholics have weak bladders. For me, once I'm out for the night, I'm generally all out until the morning. Normally my house has lots of ambient light from gadgets to light a path anyway. The only useful thing would be a light to help the aim ... 

I would agree that flashaholics are generally the ones who care about moonlight modes. Friends and family just don't understand modes, or want to use them. Usually it's high or nothing.


----------



## magicstone12 (Jun 18, 2014)

mightysparrow said:


> Anyone know if the E05ss turns on in medium mode like the original version? The fact that the runtime chart from Fenix has high mode listed first would seem to suggest that it might turn on in high mode.



It will turn on on low mode each time.


----------



## ronniepudding (Jun 18, 2014)

The machining looks exquisite, truly a work of art! But at 32 grams plus battery, it's going to be a bit heavy on the keychain...


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes it looks very nice but the weight makes it a bit impractical on the keychain.


----------



## Ratton (Jun 19, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> That or flashaholics have weak bladders. For me, once I'm out for the night, I'm generally all out until the morning.]
> 
> You must be young!!!! Wait till you get older and you will be up at least once a night, if you are lucky!! Youth is wasted on the young!! It's the prostate that gets you!!! :huh:


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 19, 2014)

At 3x the weight & number of modes as the original, i'm kind of glad its thread got derailed into the old low vs. moonlight mode argument until degrading into prostate health. Take that fenix mwahahaha!


----------



## reppans (Jun 20, 2014)

Another interesting light from Fenix I'll have to pass on. Although I'm a big moonlight fan, I actually prefer not to have it on a 3-mode unless it's a LL/L/H, which will never happen. I would go for a 3 lumen low, and Fenix seemed like they used to support that low a level, but I guess that's changing. Visually the difference between 3 and 8 lumens is not that noticeable, but 3 lumens would have doubled the runtime, and that's what's important for me, especially from a tiny AAA cell. If you want to preserve night vision for middle-of-the-night trips to the bathroom, it's easy enough to just bury the bezel in your fist and use your pinky/ring fingers as an "aperture" control.

I agree that low lows tend to be a flashaholic/connoisseur thing, but so are higher-priced and exotic metal flashlights. BTW, although SS is heavy, it really works out well for key chain lights. I've been EDCing a SS Preon Revo on my key chain for nearly 4 yrs and it still looks like new - looks like there are still no real competitors to claim its real estate.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 20, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> At 3x the weight & number of modes as the original,



Should I buy an old E05 before they vanish?


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 20, 2014)

ONly if you prefer that setup. THe new versions' features are upgrades to most.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 21, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Should I buy an old E05 before they vanish?


I didn't get the impression that this SS version was replacing the original E05, but more of a special edition. However, the original E05 is a wonderful little light, with an excellent combination of runtime/brightness, and that beautifully useful beam profile, so why not go ahead and get one. 

Keep your eyes open. I found them on Amazon for $10 last summer (including shipping) and got a bunch as stocking stuffers.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, I'm tempted and probably will.


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2014)

I hope it'll run on a 10440 like my LD01!


----------



## magicstone12 (Jun 23, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> I didn't get the impression that this SS version was replacing the original E05, but more of a special edition.



I agree with you,it maybe a different one,another E05 will be released,their facebook has released the news.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 23, 2014)

It'll probably be cycle-thru multimode as well.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jun 28, 2014)

Got one coming in the post - probably take a couple of days.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jun 28, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> At 3x the weight & number of modes as the original, i'm kind of glad its thread got derailed into the old low vs. moonlight mode argument until degrading into prostate health. Take that fenix mwahahaha!



It won't be 3x the weight on your keys unless you have 3 x batteries as well....will it?


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 28, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> It won't be 3x the weight on your keys unless you have 3 x batteries as well....will it?



Not even without the batteries, 32g & 11.3g. 

lol 2 hours after ordering yours you reread the thread with a different eye.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jun 29, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Not even without the batteries, 32g & 11.3g.
> 
> lol 2 hours after ordering yours you reread the thread with a different eye.



Could you reply in English?


----------



## shelm (Jun 29, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> Could you reply in English?



wow. people can be awesome

or they can be rude.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 30, 2014)

mightysparrow said:


> Anyone know if the E05ss turns on in medium mode like the original version? The fact that the runtime chart from Fenix has high mode listed first would seem to suggest that it might turn on in high mode.



I'm definitely interested to hear about the mode sequence as well.


----------



## busseguy (Jun 30, 2014)

TMedina said:


> I'm definitely interested to hear about the mode sequence as well.








Yeah, That's one thing I'm worried about. I plan on buying either an LD01 or the new E05, but if I have to turn on the light then turn it off, then turn it on again just to switch modes I will probably pass.

The thing I love about my Thrunite Ti is that a slight turn of the head turns it on low and a little more turns it on high. Nice and simple.


----------



## Photon (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if the E05 uses current regulation or PWM?

I didn't see anything one way or the other on the Fenix website, although it does say "digitally regulated circuit". At one time Fenix specifically called out that the light (LD01?) had no PWM.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Photon said:


> Does anyone know if the E05 uses current regulation or PWM?
> 
> I didn't see anything one way or the other on the Fenix website, although it does say "digitally regulated circuit". At one time Fenix specifically called out that the light (LD01?) had no PWM.



If it's 'digital regulated', it's regulated. AFAIK Fenix doesn't use PWM.


----------



## TMedina (Jul 1, 2014)

busseguy said:


> Yeah, That's one thing I'm worried about. I plan on buying either an LD01 or the new E05, but if I have to turn on the light then turn it off, then turn it on again just to switch modes I will probably pass.
> 
> The thing I love about my Thrunite Ti is that a slight turn of the head turns it on low and a little more turns it on high. Nice and simple.



If I had to guess, based on Fenix's designs to date, it will be an off-on-off-on mode change.

Someone else - in the Marketplace, I think - confirmed that it starts in low. Which works for me; this will be a utility light anyway.


----------



## 1jono (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Mine arrived this morning so thought I would post a few pics so people can see the lens Etc.

Looking forward to darkness tonight!





















Finally compared to my trusty LD01 SS


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the pics 
Good looking light. May pick-up one myself.


----------



## shelm (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## ven (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the pics,congrats on a very nice light:thumbsup: i will be getting one of these at some point for sure

Is it going on the keys? if so how does it feel weight wise,too heavy or a weight that is no problem,cheers


----------



## 1jono (Jul 1, 2014)

ven said:


> Thanks for the pics,congrats on a very nice light:thumbsup: i will be getting one of these at some point for sure
> 
> Is it going on the keys? if so how does it feel weight wise,too heavy or a weight that is no problem,cheers



No,I will pocket carry this.Its 3 grams lighter than the LD01 but actually feels heavier.I guess it's because the E05 is smaller perhaps.
i think it would be fine on a set of keys although this is coming from someone who has an Eagletac D25C ti twisty on his keys!


----------



## ven (Jul 1, 2014)

:laughing: like it!!!


Thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## busseguy (Jul 1, 2014)

1jono said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mine arrived this morning so thought I would post a few pics so people can see the lens Etc.
> 
> ...






Can you please confirm for me the mode sequence of this light. Is it low, medium, high or low, high, medium. And also how do you change modes?.

thank you..


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2014)

busseguy said:


> Can you please confirm for me the mode sequence of this light. Is it low, medium, high or low, high, medium. And also how do you change modes?.
> thank you..


You change modes by twisting the head loosen and tighten. Fenix shows the mode sequence is low > med > high > low > med > high > and so on.


----------



## busseguy (Jul 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> You change modes by twisting the head loosen and tighten. Fenix shows the mode sequence is low > med > high > low > med > high > and so on.






Sorry. Are you meaning turn it just a little bit for low, a little more for medium, and all the way for high?.

Or is it on for low then off and on again for medium then off and on again for high?.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 1, 2014)

busseguy said:


> Sorry. Are you meaning turn it just a little bit for low, a little more for medium, and all the way for high?.
> 
> Or is it on for low then off and on again for medium then off and on again for high?.



Its on for low then off and on again for medium then off and on again for high. As long as the threads are smooth, like they were for the Fenix LD01, then this type of UI is absolutely no problem at all for me.

I presume there will also be memory so if its left on for more than a second or two before turning it off then it will come back on at the same level.


----------



## KQL (Jul 1, 2014)

Would love to hear any comments on the beam shape and tint from the early owners. I have the alum LD01 on my keys, but now pondering this one.


----------



## busseguy (Jul 1, 2014)

easilyled said:


> Its on for low then off and on again for medium then off and on again for high. As long as the threads are smooth, like they were for the Fenix LD01, then this type of UI is absolutely no problem at all for me.
> 
> I presume there will also be memory so if its left on for more than a second or two before turning it off then it will come back on at the same level.





thats a shame. I don't understand why they would design it that way instead of just turning it on a little for the first mode and continuous turning for the others :thumbsdow


----------



## Bigblue (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing some real life pics. Can't wait to get mine. ETA seems to be a moving target. I think the UI seems to be the same as Thrunite Archer, which I have, and for me, the low off mid off high mode changes doesn't bother me in a light this size.


----------



## 1jono (Jul 1, 2014)

As others have said I can confirm it is low > Med > High > Low > Med > High and so on.
It always turns on at low and there is no mode memory.
What Fenix actually say is if the light is turned off for more than one second it will revert to low the next time it is turned on.
Will be able to try the light out in the dark shortly and will let you all know what the beam quality and profile is like.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 1, 2014)

busseguy said:


> thats a shame. I don't understand why they would design it that way instead of just turning it on a little for the first mode and continuous turning for the others :thumbsdow



The way you suggest requires a mechanical intermediary like a spring or a foam washer. There have been a few examples of these but they have been known to sometimes be a little flakey when the tension in the spring or foam washer is not always consistent. Most of these lights were two-stage, let alone three-stage. 

The one example that I can think of that was three-stage had quite a few problems with complaints about uneven travel and more turning required between low and medium than medium and high. 

The method employed for the Fenix E05 is less problematic to implement, more reliable and more durable.


----------



## 18650 (Jul 1, 2014)

busseguy said:


> thats a shame. I don't understand why they would design it that way instead of just turning it on a little for the first mode and continuous turning for the others :thumbsdow


 The Thrunite Ti that you talk about has a physical mechanism that is not as durable. I much prefer the regular twisty mode switching.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the pics 1jono!
That optic is not diffused like the original, does it throw further than your LD01?


----------



## busseguy (Jul 1, 2014)

easilyled said:


> The way you suggest requires a mechanical intermediary like a spring or a foam washer. There have been a few examples of these but they have been known to sometimes be a little flakey when the tension in the spring or foam washer is not always consistent. Most of these lights were two-stage, let alone three-stage.
> 
> The one example that I can think of that was three-stage had quite a few problems with complaints about uneven travel and more turning required between low and medium than medium and high.
> 
> The method employed for the Fenix E05 is less problematic to implement, more reliable and more durable.









Thank you for the info. I guess I will be ordering one then 

Now I just hope it has at least the same amount of throw that the Thrunite Ti2 has.


----------



## regulator (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice looking. I wonder how the beam looks with this new optic compared to the original. Is the optic protected with a glass lens? Lastly, how is the tint? The XP-E2's seem to generally have a nice white tint from my experience.


----------



## 1jono (Jul 1, 2014)

Just tried the E05 SS v LD01 SS in my back garden.Throw wise they are very similar but the E05 has a much wider beam.
The LD01 may just beat the E05 SS on throw but hardly noticeable.
Even though the E05 has a wider beam I think the extra 13 Lumens help with its throw.
Beam tint I would say the E05 is slightly warmer.
I'm actually really pleased with the tint as the LD01 is creamy white and although the E05 is supposed to be cool white it is definitely warmer.
The beam is very clean with no artefacts or doughnut. 

So the tint is slightly warmer,the beam is wider and very clean,the output is higher,throw almost the same and the light itself looks really nice and feels really good quality in the hand.
All in all a very nice light which I am extremely pleased with.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 1, 2014)

1jono, thanks for your detailed impressions!


----------



## busseguy (Jul 1, 2014)

1jono said:


> Just tried the E05 SS v LD01 SS in my back garden.Throw wise they are very similar but the E05 has a much wider beam.
> The LD01 may just beat the E05 SS on throw but hardly noticeable.
> Even though the E05 has a wider beam I think the extra 13 Lumens help with its throw.
> Beam tint I would say the E05 is slightly warmer.
> ...





Thanks for the review. I just went ahead and ordered one from www.fenix-store.com

I hope they are a reliable company. I got it for less than $30.00 shipped. Can't wait to get it :naughty:


----------



## gunga (Jul 2, 2014)

What's the low level like? 8 lumens?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## 1jono (Jul 2, 2014)

gunga said:


> What's the low level like? 8 lumens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Its slightly brighter than the 3 lumen low of the LD01 but not that noticeable because of the wider beam.
I know this is a bone of contention for many members who like a sub lumen low on their lights.
Its fine for me as I live in a suburban area where it is never completely dark but it may be too bright for people who live in rural areas.


----------



## 1jono (Jul 2, 2014)

THE_dAY said:


> 1jono, thanks for your detailed impressions!



Your welcome.



busseguy said:


> Thanks for the review. I just went ahead and ordered one from www.fenix-store.com
> 
> I hope they are a reliable company. I got it for less than $30.00 shipped. Can't wait to get it :naughty:



Great price.
I'm sure you will be pleased with it.
I payed £25.95 ($44.49 USD) in the UK with postage on top!
I do envy the prices of lights in the US! :green:
I'm guessing you are in the US?
I would be interested in what you thought of it once you receive it.


----------



## Face (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyone care to try a 10440


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 2, 2014)

The best keychain light ever just got better. Can't add anything to what has been already said, only the extra weight (compared to my old blue one....now on wife's keys) is not very noticeable and not an issue whatsoever.


----------



## gunga (Jul 2, 2014)

I wonder if these can be modded. I'd put in a Nichia 219 or Neutral XPG2


----------



## busseguy (Jul 2, 2014)

1jono said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yes i am in the U.S.

And I just got at email this morning saying the light has shipped


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 2, 2014)

I notice the E05SS is available from Torchdirect UK now for £25.95 They also have the LD02 for £26.95

I assume that's where 1jono bought his from.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2014)

Mine shipped this afternoon (I'm in the US). I look forward to comparing it with my LD02, whose lack of keychain compatibility was a major downer.

The E05SS seems like a smaller, slightly brighter LD01, which is very promising. If I like it as much as I expect to, I will definitely get an aluminum version if those get a similar upgrade.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 2, 2014)

I think the E05SS looks awesome. It's just the weight that puts me off. Weighs more than the E12 (which I have) which says that it's not practical (for me).


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 2, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I think the E05SS looks awesome. It's just the weight that puts me off. Weighs more than the E12 (which I have) which says that it's not practical (for me).



Don't forget the E12 has an AA battery, which makes that bit heavier when loaded.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah that's a good point actually.


----------



## 1jono (Jul 2, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I notice the E05SS is available from Torchdirect UK now for £25.95 They also have the LD02 for £26.95
> 
> I assume that's where 1jono bought his from.



I got mine from MyFenix UK which used to be called The Photon Shop.
They also have the LD02 for £26.95.

Having used the E05 SS for a couple of nights now I can say there is nothing not to like about it,in my opinion of course!
Some people may prefer a lower low and dislike the on-off level selection but for me personally its all good.


----------



## regulator (Jul 2, 2014)

I just ordered mine and got a shipping notice too. A really great price with the discount - I couldn't pass up. Nice picture Kingfish.

One aspect I like about the E05 lights is that even though they are small, you can still turn them on relatively easy with one hand due to the way the head screws onto the body rather than into the body. My SS Revo is very difficult to operate one-handed. On the E05 there is more surface area to grab.


----------



## busseguy (Jul 2, 2014)

regulator said:


> I just ordered mine and got a shipping notice too. A really great price with the discount - I couldn't pass up. Nice picture Kingfish.
> 
> One aspect I like about the E05 lights is that even though they are small, you can still turn them on relatively easy with one hand due to the way the head screws onto the body rather than into the body. My SS Revo is very difficult to operate one-handed. On the E05 there is more surface area to grab.











that's good to know because I was worried about the smooth finish on the head.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 2, 2014)

1jono said:


> Just tried the E05 SS v LD01 SS in my back garden.Throw wise they are very similar but the E05 has a much wider beam.
> The LD01 may just beat the E05 SS on throw but hardly noticeable.
> Even though the E05 has a wider beam I think the extra 13 Lumens help with its throw.
> Beam tint I would say the E05 is slightly warmer.
> ...



Thanks for the review, I had an ali LD01 that I really enjoyed but gave it to my father who needed it more. Been looking to replace it for awhile but SS version is no longer made. This will fill that void very nicely. Looks like I have to order one soon. :rock:


----------



## MatNeh (Jul 2, 2014)

Got one in the mail! Will be comparing it to an LD01 too...


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 2, 2014)

gunga said:


> I wonder if these can be modded. I'd put in a Nichia 219 or Neutral XPG2


Mine came in today, already put a 219 in as well as the older e05 optic. I filled the hole in the old optic with a little gitd to boot.


----------



## gunga (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh! So not hard to open up?


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jul 2, 2014)

Will the Fenix L0D/LD01 clip fit onto this ?


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 2, 2014)

Not hard at all. Didn't even have to heat the head. I find fenix is not very consistent with glue on the LE. Some open right up others you have to heat. Luck of the draw.


----------



## gunga (Jul 2, 2014)

Is it split in the middle like an LD01?


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 2, 2014)

It's a one piece head, the LE screws in. Similar to the 2nd Gen eo5. The first generation e05 had a 2 piece head design.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 3, 2014)

1jono said:


> I got mine from MyFenix UK which used to be called The Photon Shop.
> They also have the LD02 for £26.95.
> 
> Having used the E05 SS for a couple of nights now I can say there is nothing not to like about it,in my opinion of course!
> Some people may prefer a lower low and dislike the on-off level selection but for me personally its all good.



I notice it says the E05SS defaults to the medium setting after 3 minutes of being on high. Has anybody tested this?


----------



## rickyro (Jul 3, 2014)

My price may shock you all. But I will get mine two pieces till this weekend. I will report more at that time.


----------



## TMedina (Jul 3, 2014)

Ah, it uses the burst feature for the high output. Meh - I hadn't planned on using it anyway.

Is the head potted, like the E01?


----------



## shelm (Jul 3, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I notice it says the E05SS defaults to the medium setting after 3 minutes of being on high. Has anybody tested this?



The manual says



manual says said:


> _The flashlight will drop down into the Mid output after working about 3 minutes in the Hight output. Therefore, the runtime of High output is an accumulated time. _


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2014)

Ordered one,could not resist any more,$27 too so a bargain


----------



## gunga (Jul 3, 2014)

Where is it $27? You can pm me?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 3, 2014)

shelm said:


> The manual says



Yeah but has anybody ''tested'' it.


----------



## rickyro (Jul 3, 2014)

gunga said:


> Where is it $27? You can pm me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


A lot from China taobao. My price is even lower from a shop I buy quite often as a special discount.


----------



## gunga (Jul 3, 2014)

Any others? I'll have to check one out. If it's Moddable I can handle the non low-low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2014)

Pm gunga


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 3, 2014)

Ca you PM me as well, thanks.


----------



## 18650 (Jul 3, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I notice it says the E05SS defaults to the medium setting after 3 minutes of being on high. Has anybody tested this?


 The LD01 stepped down as well. Probably for the best as steel is not a good conductor of heat.


----------



## gunga (Jul 3, 2014)

Darn it VEN! You made me go nuts and buy a few T10S/T10T, now I went and bought one of these. Just too curious. Stainless, well priced, no PWM, starts on low, good size...

Too bad about the low mode being too high but WTH. DARN IT!


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2014)

:laughing: 

Bet you could do something with the business end gunga to diffuse it a little to bring the low lower.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 3, 2014)

I have been a big fan of both the LD01 SS and the E05. This seems to bring together most of the best attributes of those two lights.

Had to take the plunge for two, as I got offered a great deal from a Store that sells Fenix online to become a newsletter recipient. With free US shipping, my final cost per light was a bit less than has been mentioned above.


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 3, 2014)

Me too, please. Yum, another AAA.


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2014)

:laughing: mr yoyo, a new family portrait soon


----------



## busseguy (Jul 3, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I notice it says the E05SS defaults to the medium setting after 3 minutes of being on high. Has anybody tested this?







Does that mean we only get 3 minutes of high per battery or just after it goes to medium and the light cools down we will have another 3 minutes till it goes to medium, etc?.

that would be a huge dissapointed to only have 3 minutes total for the high mode


----------



## naaaaak (Jul 3, 2014)

> _The flashlight will drop down into the Mid output after working about 3 minutes in the Hight output. Therefore, the runtime of High output is an accumulated time._



LD02 does the same thing, for anyone looking at similar lights. Not a fan of that.



busseguy said:


> Does that mean we only get 3 minutes of high per battery or just after it goes to medium and the light cools down we will have another 3 minutes till it goes to medium, etc?.
> 
> that would be a huge dissapointed to only have 3 minutes total for the high mode



It drops to medium after 3 minutes, then you have to babysit it back to high if you want to resume at high.


----------



## Photon (Jul 3, 2014)

naaaaak said:


> LD02 does the same thing, for anyone looking at similar lights. Not a fan of that.
> ...
> It drops to medium after 3 minutes, then you have to babysit it back to high if you want to resume at high.



I think it is a reasonable design feature. It's putting out a boatload of lumens for AAA battery. Without the auto-stepdown feature, a casual user could quickly consume the battery.


----------



## cybersoga (Jul 3, 2014)

is the lens scratch proof?


----------



## naaaaak (Jul 3, 2014)

Photon said:


> I think it is a reasonable design feature. It's putting out a boatload of lumens for AAA battery. Without the auto-stepdown feature, a casual user could quickly consume the battery.



I think it's more for heat purposes. There are plenty of AAAs that last about an hour on the highest setting and don't do this.


----------



## Photon (Jul 3, 2014)

naaaaak said:


> I think it's more for heat purposes. There are plenty of AAAs that last about an hour on the highest setting and don't do this.



I think your answer makes more sense.


----------



## american (Jul 3, 2014)

Anybody know where these are in Stock in the us? Pm you if you have to.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 3, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## regulator (Jul 3, 2014)

american said:


> Anybody know where these are in Stock in the us? Pm you if you have to.



They are in stock now at one of our sponsor dealers Stores that sell Fenix (hint). Great price with a CPF discount as we'll.


----------



## busseguy (Jul 3, 2014)

regulator said:


> They are in stock now at one of our sponsor dealers Stores that sell Fenix (hint). Great price with a CPF discount as we'll.







Dang. I didn't know they had a discount there for candlepower forum members.

Do you think they would reimburse me that difference?.


----------



## regulator (Jul 4, 2014)

busseguy said:


> Dang. I didn't know they had a discount there for candlepower forum members.
> 
> Do you think they would reimburse me that difference?.



You can always call and ask.


----------



## TMedina (Jul 4, 2014)

Probably not. I'd say make a note of it for next time.

I also forgot about the CPF discount, but oh well - lesson learned.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Has anyone put a clip on one of these yet?


----------



## JBE (Jul 4, 2014)

Not sure if this has already been answered and I just overlooked it, but is the optic on this one different from the original E05 and how so?


----------



## CreeCrazy (Jul 5, 2014)

I just got mine and it was bad right out of the box. When you put a battery in it the head of the light gets very hot but the led does not light. Seems like it's shorting out the battery. I hope this is not a trend.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2014)

The E05 SS is everything I wanted it to be. The weight isn't noticeable on a keychain either. My LD01 can now be retired.


----------



## ven (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## busseguy (Jul 5, 2014)

busseguy said:


> Thank you for the info. I guess I will be ordering one then
> 
> Now I just hope it has at least the same amount of throw that the Thrunite Ti2 has.







I just recieved mine, It's very easy to operate but I think I would like a touch more resistance. What would be the best lube for that which will work on the threads AND the o ring??.


----------



## regulator (Jul 5, 2014)

Can anyone who has both the original and new SS E05 comment on the beam comparison between the two. The E05 has the new optic without the diffusion pattern.


----------



## jame9259 (Jul 5, 2014)

I just pulled mine from the mailbox today, and I'm very happy with this little light.

I'm glad this one ramps up instead of ramping down. 8 lumens (low) is really enough for just general waling around in the dark, and it helps me avoid my tendency to go with as much light as possible all of the time. I'm sure it helps extend battery life, which I suppose is no big deal since batteries are cheap, easy to find, and easy to change, but it still keeps things humming a little longer without the hassle.

It's a very nice addition to my daily pocket filling routine.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jul 6, 2014)

Someone posted a comparison photo _(link)_
L-R, E05 ss, LD01, Prometheus Beta high CRI all on medium setting about 600mm from a whiteish wall


----------



## hanzo (Jul 7, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I notice it says the E05SS defaults to the medium setting after 3 minutes of being on high. Has anybody tested this?




I can confirm the switch to medium. Had to manually switch back to high.


----------



## hanzo (Jul 7, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Yeah but has anybody ''tested'' it.




It surprised me when it happened as I did not read the manual.


----------



## hanzo (Jul 7, 2014)

busseguy said:


> Does that mean we only get 3 minutes of high per battery or just after it goes to medium and the light cools down we will have another 3 minutes till it goes to medium, etc?.
> 
> that would be a huge dissapointed to only have 3 minutes total for the high mode




It switched right back to high, but I didn't fun it another three minutes. But it stayed on high for the short time I used it. The box says you get an hour of accumulated runtime on high.


----------



## shelm (Jul 7, 2014)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> Someone posted a comparison photo _(link)_
> L-R, E05 ss, LD01, Prometheus Beta high CRI all on medium setting about 600mm from a whiteish wall



the LD01 has hottest hotspot


----------



## easilyled (Jul 7, 2014)

shelm said:


> the LD01 has the most impressive beam



In your humble opinion or based on some objective criteria that you would like to state?


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 7, 2014)

hanzo said:


> It surprised me when it happened as I did not read the manual.



Yeah it's a bit of a deal breaker for me. According to another webiste the LD02 does the same. It's unlikely I'd often use the high setting for more than a couple of minutes at a time but I'd prefer to be able to have 45 minutes of constant high if I needed it.


----------



## Photon (Jul 7, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Yeah it's a bit of a deal breaker for me. According to another webiste the LD02 does the same. It's unlikely I'd often use the high setting for more than a couple of minutes at a time but I'd prefer to be able to have 45 minutes of constant high if I needed it.



The manual says this is due to overheating concerns. I can understand this for Lithium powered lights, but a AAA? I'm skeptical about heating issues. Still, overall it is a very fine light. Worthy of a place on my keyring.


----------



## 18650 (Jul 7, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Yeah it's a bit of a deal breaker for me. According to another webiste the LD02 does the same. It's unlikely I'd often use the high setting for more than a couple of minutes at a time but I'd prefer to be able to have 45 minutes of constant high if I needed it.


 They don't want to deal with the deluge of returns due to people leaving the thing on high and melting the device. If you want 100 lumens continuous, get a bigger light.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 7, 2014)

18650 said:


> They don't want to deal with the deluge of returns due to people leaving the thing on high and melting the device. If you want 100 lumens continuous, get a bigger light.



No, I want a small light without a step down on high. I'd rather it were less lumens on high. 77 was more than enough on the LD01.


----------



## 18650 (Jul 7, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> No, I want a small light without a step down on high. I'd rather it were less lumens on high. 77 was more than enough on the LD01.


 There are small AAA lights without stepdowns on high but they get quite hot and even the makers warn you not to run it for long at that setting. FYI the LD01 stepped down on high from ~77 to ~50.


----------



## The Shadow (Jul 7, 2014)

hanzo said:


> It switched right back to high, but I didn't fun it another three minutes.



I did. It ran for another 3 minutes then stepped down again. Didn't feel much warmer at 6 minutes than it did at 3 minutes either.

I thought this would bother me too, but it doesn't anymore. Three minutes on high is plenty for most of my uses, and the step down to medium won't leave me in the dark. Plus the runtime on medium is a lot better than my older E05, but the brightness is comparable. The only thing I don't like is the beam quality - the emitter is off-center and the beam is slightly oval.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 7, 2014)

18650 said:


> FYI the LD01 stepped down on high from ~77 to ~50.



Which isn't quite as bad as stepping down to 25.


----------



## gunga (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen step down before (LD01, Preon Revo etc) but this is a bit extreme. It's acceptable, just not ideal.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 7, 2014)

Its actually quite sensible to step down in order to prevent overheating of the small driver circuitry and the led. Overheating causes the lumen output to drop drastically in any case, so this is doing it for the user whilst giving protection and saving battery life.

I agree that I'd have preferred a smaller drop than from 85 to 25 but at the same time keep in mind that due to the logarithmic nature of our visual receptors, 25 lumens looks quite a lot brighter than it sounds compared to 85 lumens or 50 lumens.

Three minutes is quite a long time for such a small light to be giving out 85 lumens and I would imagine that most "responsible" users would either turn it off or dial it down within this time frame as they feel the light heating up.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 7, 2014)

shelm said:


> the LD01 has hottest hotspot



To my eyes, the E05 has the brightest hotspot. I'm wondering if the warmer tint of the LD01 is making a comparison between the two more difficult.


----------



## busseguy (Jul 7, 2014)

hanzo said:


> It switched right back to high, but I didn't fun it another three minutes. But it stayed on high for the short time I used it. The box says you get an hour of accumulated runtime on high.








Great.

Glad to hear that


----------



## Burgess (Jul 8, 2014)

Just received mine today, and I love it !

:thumbsup:


Tell me . . . .

The NEW "soon to ship" Aluminum versions --

will they be Multi-Mode, also ? ? ?


Or is that ONLY gonna' be for the Stainless Steel version ?


----------



## hanzo (Jul 8, 2014)

Just an additional follow up. Tonight, I ran the E05SS for about 12 minutes on medium and it barely got warm. 3 minutes on high and it was quite warm when it stepped down. Put it back on high twice more so it was on high for about 9 minutes. Pretty warm but cooled quickly. 

Here are some beam shots. The LD01 is on the left, the E05SS is on the right. The smudge is the separator. Distance is about four feet. 







On low






On medium






On high

It seems the E05SS is a softer color. To my eye, the LD01 has more of a hot spot.


----------



## kensington (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, just ordered one! People complaining about the weight but it weighs less than the E15 currently on my keychain.


----------



## hanzo (Jul 8, 2014)

Again comparing the LD01 and E05SS. This time from a little more distance. About 10 feet. This will give you an idea of what they are like at a pretty useful range, like for walking in the dark. 

I will show the LD01 followed by the E05SS. 

First in low











Next in medium











And in high











The LD01 has a tighter beam, but for a small EDC light, the E05SS probably has a more useful beam pattern. And I like the color better. Make your own judgements. 

I bought a couple of the E05SS to replace my wife's L0D and to see if it would be an upgrade for me for EDC. 

I really like the lower low and longer run time on the L0D. Both beam patterns are ok with me, but I think the E05SS may be more useful for up close stuff. 

So far, I am not convinced which one I like better.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 8, 2014)

@hanzo, thanks very much for going to so much trouble to take those great beam shots.

In your previous post I can see the 2 lows one after the other for the L0D and then the E0S, but I can't see the same obvious pairs for medium and high. I only see the L0D beamshot coming up on medium in a bigger picture and then what appears to be the L0D again on high directly underneath it.


----------



## hanzo (Jul 8, 2014)

easilyled said:


> @hanzo, thanks very much for going to so much trouble to take those great beam shots.
> 
> In your previous post I can see the 2 lows one after the other for the L0D and then the E0S, but I can't see the same obvious pairs for medium and high. I only see the L0D beamshot coming up on medium in a bigger picture and then what appears to be the L0D again on high directly underneath it.




That's strange. They all show up when I look at it. Any ideas?


----------



## easilyled (Jul 8, 2014)

hanzo said:


> That's strange. They all show up when I look at it. Any ideas?



I really don't know why they are not all showing up for me, but I do appreciate your efforts and your conclusions. :thumbsup:


----------



## steeps (Jul 8, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> Could you reply in English?


He means that the empty weight of the flashlights in grams is,
32g Stainless E05ss
11.3g Aluminum E05


----------



## steeps (Jul 8, 2014)

easilyled said:


> Its on for low then off and on again for medium then off and on again for high. As long as the threads are smooth, like they were for the Fenix LD01, then this type of UI is absolutely no problem at all for me.
> 
> I presume there will also be memory so if its left on for more than a second or two before turning it off then it will come back on at the same level.


This light does not have memory.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 8, 2014)

steeps said:


> This light does not have memory.



I gathered that from a previous poster, but thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 10, 2014)

By the way . . . .


The CAP from a tube of Chap-Stick
fits * PERFECTLY * as a Diffuser !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## hanzo (Jul 10, 2014)

Burgess said:


> By the way . . . .
> 
> 
> The CAP from a tube of Chap-Stick
> ...





Great tip!


----------



## hanzo (Jul 10, 2014)

It has taken me a few nights, but I have run the stock alkaline battery down so that it is running lower than low. Toward the tail end of the battery life, when I turn the light off to try and ratchet it back up, it will die. After a few seconds "rest" it will start back up in low and dim to a moonlight mode. Not gonna run it to nothing. Time to chuck the alki and pop in an eneloop. 

Here's what it looks like at about four feet. 






Compared to the LD01 on low, the LD01 (3 lumens) on the left washes out the E05SS.






15 minutes later, you can barely see it.


----------



## american (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got my e05ss. The only thing I don't like is the knurling is terrible I can't get a hold of this thing very good. (I've owned every Fenix key chain light in every color including the ld01 ss. ) I know it's harder to machine ss but next to my ld02 I also just got its a shame they didn't make the knurling sharper


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 11, 2014)

just to add a couple of more pretty pictures;


----------



## magicstone12 (Jul 14, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> just to add a couple of more pretty pictures;



Pretty pictures.I like your knife


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 14, 2014)

For those unsure about the extra weight of the SS, Fenix has just announced the heavily rumored 2014 E05 standard model. It has the same outputs as the stainless version. 

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=136&tid=11&cid=1#.U8OtLGK9KK0


----------



## Ryp (Jul 14, 2014)

I much prefer the 2014 E05's design.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 14, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> For those unsure about the extra weight of the SS, Fenix has just announced the heavily rumored 2014 E05 standard model. It has the same outputs as the stainless version.
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=136&tid=11&cid=1#.U8OtLGK9KK0



I'll be having one of them too.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 14, 2014)

It needs a hidden (triple twist) strobe.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jul 14, 2014)

Fenix's website for the LD01 _(link)_ says the diameter is 14mm.

The diameter of the E05 2014 edition is 15mm.

I wonder if the LD01 clip will fit the E05 2014.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 14, 2014)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> Fenix's website for the LD01 _(link)_ says the diameter is 14mm.
> 
> The diameter of the E05 2014 edition is 15mm.
> 
> I wonder if the LD01 clip will fit the E05 2014.



The LD01 clip fits a 16.3mm EZAA tightly, so it should have no problem fitting a 15mm E05. It's actually a much better fit imo than for the LD01 that it was designed for, as it's so tight that it won't come off even with quite a bit of force applied.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 14, 2014)

No mention of any COLORS !


_


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jul 14, 2014)

RedForest UK said:


> The LD01 clip fits a 16.3mm EZAA tightly, so it should have no problem fitting a 15mm E05. It's actually a much better fit imo than for the LD01 that it was designed for, as it's so tight that it won't come off even with quite a bit of force applied.







Thank you. At first I was considering pairing a clip-less AAA flashlight with something like the TEC Accessories P-7 Suspension Clip. But during my recent every-day-carrying of an L0D with an attached Fenix clip, I wondered if it would be less convenient to carry and to grip a torch with a clip _(like or similar to the P-7)_ dangling from a split-ring attached to the torch.

That is why I was hoping that the Fenix clip would fit the E05 2014.


----------



## gunga (Jul 14, 2014)

I just started carrying a spare preon revo with a knockoff suspension clip (p7 is coming). I like it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Richwouldnt (Jul 15, 2014)

I just ordered the EO5SS from Amazon. I find small SS & Ti lights hard to resist.

If you want a great light with low output for night use get the Mountain Electronics modified SupFire M6. SEVEN output levels with the lowest about 1/6 Lumen and the next two up about 1 and 6 lumens per my estimate. Also the Nitecore 60mm filters fit it perfectly so a red filter can be fitted for best night vision preservation. A big and relatively heavy light so more a night stand light but IMO a very versatile toy as the high is 4000+ lumens as fully modified by Mountain Electronics. Hard to beat the range of 1/6 lumen to 4000+ lumens for the price. IMO also much better construction and a more long term reliable design than the SkyRay King and similar budget Chinese lights.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2014)

I somehow been overlooking this long thread! $29.99 on Amazon prime just about got me, but then I saw mention of the weight. Too bad, I think I'll pass because of that. Every gram on the keychain really adds up.


----------



## rickyro (Jul 15, 2014)

Low mode too bright.
Antiskid grooves not bevelled.
No antiskid grooves on the head.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 15, 2014)

rickyro said:


> Antiskid grooves not bevelled. No antiskid grooves on the head.



That's the problem I have with the Preons. Those suckers are just plain slick, which is fine with the clicky, but not so fine with the twisty.

Or maybe I am just a sissy.


----------



## rickyro (Jul 15, 2014)

powernoodle said:


> That's the problem I have with the Preons. Those suckers are just plain slick, which is fine with the clicky, but not so fine with the twisty.
> 
> Or maybe I am just a sissy.



Glad someone agreed with me. Just check E05 2014 al version. Think much better with the head design.

Sent from my XT1033 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Hondo (Jul 15, 2014)

I think I'll like the aluminum one better. I knew it would be heavier, and that the low mode was not very low. But also, the finish was not very pleasing. As noted above, the body grooves need de-burring, and I had a lot of small nicks on the heads, one actually caused a small dent at the rear edge. Fortunately they have an inside chamfer to guide the O-ring in, and that prevents damage to the O-ring, as the dent is less than the depth of the chamfer. Only the nick is noticeable from the outside. At least being raw stainless, I can freely take fine sandpaper to these things - I like that part. But I like it enough to buy the aluminum version when available.


----------



## an_abstraction (Jul 15, 2014)

Why did they move the knurling back on the stainless version?

Kind of a dealbreaker for me. I find the L0D-CE is the best compromise of size and function (knurling is located near the lens). Twisting a slick surface is a no-go, for me at least. I saw the post on EDCF that showed how to place the light against the palm to twist where the knurling is. Still a cool light!

Speaking of the aluminum version, I wish they'd release it in olive drab HA like previous L1D, L2D, and L0D models. They sill use it on the E01 so I wonder why they don't offer it on any other current aluminum models (another topic for another thread I suppose).


----------



## write2dgray (Jul 15, 2014)

I can confirm with certainty that 10440 li-ion will not work. Couldn't find a clear answer, so I just had to try it . Flashlight simply will not come on, but fortunately it does not smoke the circuit.

Cheers,
David


----------



## easilyled (Jul 15, 2014)

I received mine today (together with three others that I bought for my nearest and dearest).

I always thought that I was very particular and fussy about things, particularly flashlights, but reading some of the comments above maybe I'm not! 

Personally I can't see what's not to like about it. I find it very easy to change levels with one hand. Low and High are both useful levels in my opinion and I find the light really compact, robust and very neat. The weight of the SS is a non-issue as far as I'm concerned whether its on my key-chain or in my pocket. The advantages of the strength of steel and the fact that scratches will hardly show on the raw metal far outweighs the fact that the Aluminium version is slightly lighter in weight.

If I had one slight criticism, it would be that the medium level appears to me to be nearer to the low than the high level and I would prefer it to be more in the middle as my eyes perceive it.


----------



## shelm (Jul 15, 2014)

write2dgray said:


> I can confirm with certainty that 10440 li-ion will not work. Couldn't find a clear answer, so I just had to try it . Flashlight simply will not come on, but fortunately it does not smoke the circuit.



protected 10440 are too long. no fit. you tested unprotected cells?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2014)

easilyled said:


> I received mine today (together with three others that I bought for my nearest and dearest).
> 
> I always thought that I was very particular and fussy about things, particularly flashlights, but reading some of the comments above maybe I'm not!
> 
> ...


I agree. It is a pretty nice light. Kind of like the look and the feel of it. I bought it because it is stainless steel and having carried an SS ReVO for a few years on my keychain it hardly shows any user marks. I however would prefer a lower low output to set the spacing further from medium. A lower low would be useful for when I just woke up from sleep with dark adapted vision, or in situation where I don't want too much light.

I agree with the others about moving the knurling back on the head. I have long fingers and this makes it very hard to get a purchase on the light, especially with wet hands.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 16, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> I agree. It is a pretty nice light. Kind of like the look and the feel of it. I bought it because it is stainless steel and having carried an SS ReVO for a few years on my keychain it hardly shows any user marks. I however would prefer a lower low output to set the spacing further from medium. A lower low would be useful for when I just woke up from sleep with dark adapted vision, or in situation where I don't want too much light.
> 
> I agree with the others about moving the knurling back on the head. I have long fingers and this makes it very hard to get a purchase on the light, especially with wet hands.



Yes, I agree with both of your suggestions.  

I'm still very happy with it though. High quality SS AAA lights are almost non-existent and this one certainly falls into that category.:thumbsup:


----------



## rickyro (Jul 16, 2014)

easilyled said:


> Yes, I agree with both of your suggestions.
> 
> I'm still very happy with it though. High quality SS AAA lights are almost non-existent and this one certainly falls into that category.:thumbsup:



peak eiger SS is a much nicer one than E05 SS.

I just got mine oveready Nichia 219 small optic version, then I retired my MiX6 Ti and E05SS.

Peak Eiger's TIR is much better than E05's, having the nicest beam of all my lights (SC600 MKII L2, SC52w L2, MiX6 Ti, E05ss, C20c, H52w L2).


----------



## ven (Jul 16, 2014)

Got mine today and agree with mr easilyled, 1st impressions are very good,nice knurling,no sharp edges at all,nice smooth threads although not lubed. O ring intact ,decided on fitting one of the clips that i fitted to a DQG AAA light(always buy at least 2 of everything :laughing: ) 

Now a lot like really low,for me on my truck keys a very low does not come under my "needed" . As its the 1st mode and maybe the one that would get used the most ,i find a happy medium of not too low or high(if makes sense) a useful low basically :thinking: :laughing:

Weight wise it is on the heavy side of key chain lights imo or for me anyway. Depending how much "stuff" you have already it could push the weight a little too much. Its taking the place of the SPY and case for a bit to try out,obv a big difference in weight from not knowing it there to owning the keys :laughing:

I have removed the D shackle to shorten overall length to make a little more user friendly

Few random pics off my iphoney
















The body is quite thick walled,substantial feel, on the head the wall is thinner.




Lobster clip for easy removal from keys



Spare DQG AAA clip,anti roll when not on keys,easier to use (grip) and obv a clip if needed. Quite a tight fit,i thought it might have give fitting it...............it didnt:thumbsup:




Shiny line up




DQG spy/DQG AAA clicky/E05 SS for a size comp



















Overall very happy,nothing really i dont like for the money. Certainly a substantial feel,feels quality,wont mark or chip so will see how it goes. Will test properly when dark :thumbsup:


----------



## shelm (Jul 16, 2014)

the clip on your T10 thrunite does not look good.
you can replace it with the longer nitecore clip, it fits! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Jul 16, 2014)

shelm said:


> the clip on your T10 thrunite does not look good.
> you can replace it with the longer nitecore clip, it fits! :thumbsup:


 
You a correct,i dont know why they supplied a stainless for a ti light,same on all their models(looks ok on the t10s though )

Much appreciated shelm,top chap,will order one asap:thumbsup: so long is better??? over the short...

Thanks again


----------



## shelm (Jul 16, 2014)

the BG clip is thicker, well made, and not as flimsy as the stock T10S clip.
yes the long one is better because it looks better, has more mass.
it's all about length. the T10S clip is short and flimsy. replace it with the long clip. which happens to be thicker too.


----------



## ven (Jul 16, 2014)

shelm said:


> the BG clip is thicker, well made, and not as flimsy as the stock T10S clip.
> yes the long one is better because it looks better, has more mass.
> it's all about length. the T10S clip is short and flimsy. replace it with the long clip. which happens to be thicker too.




I need 3 clips !!! ouch :laughing:

Length it is then...............:naughty:

Thank you shelm:thumbsup:


----------



## shelm (Jul 16, 2014)

ven said:


> I need 3 clips !!! ouch :laughing:



i bought 3 identical clips too, all long:

1 for TCR10
1 for SC52
1 for T10S

Don't forget to enter general coupon code BGLF in the question field above the Payment method, right-hand side. You're welcome


----------



## ven (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes ,thanks again shelm:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Jul 16, 2014)

rickyro said:


> peak eiger SS is a much nicer one than E05 SS.



As long as Peak continue to use QTC, I will never be tempted with their products. Just as well since they don't ship to the UK anyway.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 16, 2014)

Ven, thanks for posting those pics, they look great. You've inspired me to buy one of those DQG AAA clickys. Could you add a mention in the post that the DQG AAA is the clicky version? The original twisty is much smaller and I wouldn't want anyone to be mislead by that into thinking the E05 is so tiny. 

Btw, what's that knife you have on the keychain?


----------



## ven (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Red,no problem,the DQG is a clicky version
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384875-DQG-xp-g2-R51A-mini-AAA-light

The knife is a trango piranha


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2014)

rickyro said:


> peak eiger SS is a much nicer one than E05 SS.
> 
> I just got mine oveready Nichia 219 small optic version, then I retired my MiX6 Ti and E05SS.
> 
> Peak Eiger's TIR is much better than E05's, having the nicest beam of all my lights (SC600 MKII L2, SC52w L2, MiX6 Ti, E05ss, C20c, H52w L2).





easilyled said:


> As long as Peak continue to use QTC, I will never be tempted with their products. Just as well since they don't ship to the UK anyway.


Yes very true. To me, a Peak is well machined, but in terms of reliability they suck big time, all because of the QTC. I was thankful that Oveready allowed me a full refund months later when the QTC started giving me issues. The twisting action is too tight, made worst by the overly smooth head. I thought it was going to be the ultimate replacement for the stainless steel Preon ReVO but it was not anywhere near.


----------



## gunga (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep. I agree. Nothing has taken the place of my stainless Revo. Yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jimbo75 (Jul 16, 2014)

Like others I'm a little disappointed, form over function head and low mode is too bright and too similar to medium mode. I was surprised that the beam is so different to the original E05, which is what made it such a classic for me and made purchasing the ss version a must... it's beam is quite similar to my LD01 just wider, more dispersed and less useful. 

I guess I was expecting a different light to what was delivered but admit it looks nice and is very nicely made, it has one of the smoothest twisting actions of all my ss flashlights. This should have been a classic (for me) but will now just live in a drawer looking pretty...


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 16, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> Fenix has just announced the heavily rumored 2014 E05 standard model.



I just ordered one from a Hong Kong seller. So they are out there.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jul 18, 2014)

Got mine in the mail today. Love it.

.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2014)

EsthetiX said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Love it.
> 
> .



What kind of body did you put on there?


----------



## Hondo (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like a 4Sevens Preon, based on the body taper and the lip at the base.

Had to put my money where my mouth is, pre-ordered two aluminum E05's. I do like the toughness of stainless, and the good looks, even after I take sandpaper to it to smooth out nicks from a drop. But the lower weight and the fully knurled head of the aluminum version will make it more pleasant to use, IMHO.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 19, 2014)

I just got mine today. Overall, I have to say that it's a HUGE improvement over that HORRIBLE CQG S1 I got some time back. The 25 lumen medium on this light is actually brighter than the 70 lumen high on the S1. Although I am partial to the styling of the S1, this one isn't too bad. And the fact that it's stainless steel means that it won't look like garbage after being in your pocket for a week with keys. On the other hand, I can't say I'm too thrilled about the stepdown on high. Fenix says it does it for thermal reasons. But, unless the lower thermal conductivity is causing problems, the light doesn't even get really warm while on high. Secondly, I don't really care for the fact that this light uses an optic rather than a standard reflector and glass lens. Optics tend to be inefficient. And, because they are generally plastic to keep costs down, they tend to scratch easily (especially with everything you generally keep in your pocket). Hopefully, this won't be too much of a problem.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 19, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> I just got mine today. Overall, I have to say that it's a HUGE improvement over that HORRIBLE CQG S1 I got some time back. The 25 lumen medium on this light is actually brighter than the 70 lumen high on the S1. Although I am partial to the styling of the S1, this one isn't too bad. And the fact that it's stainless steel means that it won't look like garbage after being in your pocket for a week with keys. On the other hand, I can't say I'm too thrilled about the stepdown on high. Fenix says it does it for thermal reasons. But, unless the lower thermal conductivity is causing problems, the light doesn't even get really warm while on high. Secondly, I don't really care for the fact that this light uses an optic rather than a standard reflector and glass lens. Optics tend to be inefficient. And, because they are generally plastic to keep costs down, they tend to scratch easily (especially with everything you generally keep in your pocket). Hopefully, this won't be too much of a problem.


I didn't read up on this before buying mine. I just got to know that it will step down with credit to you. Haven't noticed it since I am almost always on medium or low output. I did run it a couple of times on high for awhile but did not notice any step down, maybe because I didn't know it's there and wasn't looking for it. How long does it take to step down?

I have the same concerns as you regarding the plastic optic. I have been carrying mine in my pocket together with my keys and coins for the last few days and haven't noticed any scratch. I think it very much depends on what you are going to put in your pocket. I hope it stays clean and nice for long.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jul 19, 2014)

Several people have mentioned the problem they have with the additional weight of the SS version. The difference is like barely over half an ounce. I cannot think of any reason at all why that would have an impact on anyone... Unless you're some sort of super extreme hiker or something carrying tons of gear all the time. Please enlighten. I appreciate the solid feel of the SS and the fact that it's not going to look all beat up after a couple weeks jangling around in my pocket (+ it just looks awesome, which tremendously adds enjoyment to my usage of it).

I would also like to point out that I have no issue at all turning the head without the knurling. I feel those complaints are a bit nit-picky too. The only complaints I have observed about that are from (apparently) people who do not actually own one. As long as it's lubricated from time to time (threads) I see that as no issue.


----------



## Jimbo75 (Jul 19, 2014)

markr6 said:


> What kind of body did you put on there?



As mentioned by Hondo, looks like a Ti Preon, I just tried to turn my E05 ss into a clicky with a Ti Preon clicky body but the threads weren't long enough to make it work. I'm sure a well placed bit of foil would probably get it going...


----------



## EsthetiX (Jul 19, 2014)

Correct. My preon died within a few months (wont power on). The only $20+ light I've had do that. Sticking with Fenix. And no, I don't actually use it with the Preon body.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jul 19, 2014)

And as with many AAA lights, it does have momentary ability if you put pressure on the head. This particular light performs flawlessly with that. I do recommend making sure you have it twisted just enough (lockout) while in your pocket as you could inadvertently apply pressure to it and drain unnecessary usage.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2014)

EsthetiX said:


> Several people have mentioned the problem they have with the additional weight of the SS version. The difference is like barely over half an ounce. I cannot think of any reason at all why that would have an impact on anyone... Unless you're some sort of super extreme hiker or something carrying tons of gear all the time. Please enlighten. I appreciate the solid feel of the SS and the fact that it's not going to look all beat up after a couple weeks jangling around in my pocket (+ it just looks awesome, which tremendously adds enjoyment to my usage of it).



Probably just one of those "every gram counts" type of things. Even as a backpacker, for the longest time, I always said "what's the point...it only weight xxx ounces more?" After a few more years, my average pack weight is around 20lbs with food and water. It used to be 35lbs. Little bit at a time. If someone is carrying a decent size knife, nail clippers, keys for work, home, car, spouses car, bottle opener, flashlight, etc. Every gram counts. In this case, I'm not 100% I buy it, I ordered the aluminum version for other reasons anyway.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 19, 2014)

EsthetiX said:


> Several people have mentioned the problem they have with the additional weight of the SS version. . . . Please enlighten.



This flashlight game we play is as much about aesthetics and feeling good as it is about lumens. And some folks subjectively do not dig a light that is heavier for its size than they prefer. A "heavier" light (compared to what they are used to) does not make them feel good. This is not right or wrong - it just _is_.

In order to bring peace and harmony to CPF, I have ordered both flavors of the new E05..


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 20, 2014)

powernoodle said:


> This flashlight game we play is as much about aesthetics and feeling good as it is about lumens. And some folks subjectively do not dig a light that is heavier for its size than they prefer. A "heavier" light (compared to what they are used to) does not make them feel good. This is not right or wrong - it just _is_.
> 
> In order to bring peace and harmony to CPF, I have ordered both flavors of the new E05..



Agreed about aesthetics. I have to admit that I bought the stainless steel model rather than aluminum because of aesthetics. Aluminum lights take a beating when in your pocket with keys. They just don't look too good to me after being scratched up by keys for a couple of weeks. Admittedly, the light will probably still work. But I just don't care for that look.

Of course, the stepdown is a whole other issue. I REALLY don't like this. And although the light still has value to me despite it, the stepdown certainly makes the light less useful as an emergency backup should I be on a pitch dark, rough, rocky trail on a moonless night in the Sierra. What REALLY bothers me is how unforthcoming manufacturers are about stepdowns. On the Fenix site, it is mentioned NOWHERE that it steps down to 25 lumens from 85 lumens after a mere three minutes. Only when you test the light or read the actual product literature do you get this surprise. Of course, Fenix is not the only manufacturer guilty of this.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 20, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Of course, the stepdown is a whole other issue. I REALLY don't like this. And although the light still has value to me despite it, the stepdown certainly makes the light less useful as an emergency backup should I be on a pitch dark, rough, rocky trail on a moonless night in the Sierra. What REALLY bothers me is how unforthcoming manufacturers are about stepdowns. On the Fenix site, it is mentioned NOWHERE that it steps down to 25 lumens from 85 lumens after a mere three minutes. Only when you test the light or read the actual product literature do you get this surprise. Of course, Fenix is not the only manufacturer guilty of this.



Yes those are my feelings too.


----------



## Blueskies123 (Jul 20, 2014)

Come on guys, this is a key chain light that cost 20 bucks. For what I need a key chain light to do the light is perfect. I have a quark by my bedside for late night and high quality lights in my car and house when I need a bomb proof light.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 20, 2014)

I think you're missing the point.


----------



## gunga (Jul 22, 2014)

Okay, I FINALLY got mine. Here are my very quick observations.

- A tad underwhelming at first, I think I just read too much about it and was spoiled by my Preon Revo.
- Pretty good tint and good, useful beam pattern (XP-E2?). 
- Knurling is okay, but the head design is dumb, the all knurled head on the aluminum version makes a lot more sense, this one is slippery. Not too heavy.
- Smooth threads, a little play, but not bad. 1 second reset time, this is GREAT!
- L-M-H, no mode memory. Great stuff, but low and medium are far too close. 1-3 lumens for low would be better. This is acceptable (8 lumens) but not my preference.
- Finishing is generally good with a few rough edges here and there. Decent, not super well finished, but above average.
- Great size, cute.
- No PWM, great!

So, it turns out mine is only lightly glued too, so came apart reasonably easily. Here's what else I noticed:

- optic is one piece, no lens, so it will scratch. This is not good. Peak lights also have no lens so it's not a new thing, but not ideal. There is an o-ring behind the optic to help hold it in place and waterproof it.
- I modded the light to Nichia 219A (already!) and love the tint, CRI, and the wider, more floody beam. Very useful. I'll likely be putting a glow sticker in there tomorrow, for fun.

Overall, I quite like it. If it had a glass lens and lower low, I would love it.


----------



## Bakerman (Jul 22, 2014)

I just ordered two of these today, hopefully they ship quickly because I am really looking forward to trying one out. Sometimes you just need to hold it and see it in person to get a good feel of a light.


----------



## regulator (Jul 22, 2014)

I like mine a lot. Tint is very good for a cool white - leaning towards neutral compared to some. For the price it's a great light. Wish the optic was glass though. Beam pattern has a wide beam with more spill than the original even though the optic is smooth.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, I got quite unlucky in the past 24 hours, and dropped my keys THREE TIMES on pavement. I don't know how bad this is for the circuitry. But the light looks virtually PRISTINE! You have to look really closely to see any blemishes - they are SO small that they are virtually invisible. Got to love that stainless steel! If this was an anodized aluminum flashlight, it would be looking like GARBAGE right about now. Long live stainless steel!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Well, I got quite unlucky in the past 24 hours, and dropped my keys THREE TIMES on pavement. I don't know how bad this is for the circuitry. But the light looks virtually PRISTINE! You have to look really closely to see any blemishes - they are SO small that they are virtually invisible. Got to love that stainless steel! If this was an anodized aluminum flashlight, it would be looking like GARBAGE right about now. Long live stainless steel!


The most important thing is the light must still work. This is my only concern with this light as I am not sure how tough it could be. I drop my keys occasionally. With the Preon ReVO the leave spring was compressed so hard it was impossible to turn it on after the drop. Had to send it in to 47s to get it serviced.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Berkshirehunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks good powernoodle. I think an alox rambler would be a nice pair too.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 23, 2014)

gunga said:


> Okay, I FINALLY got mine. Here are my very quick observations.
> 
> - A tad underwhelming at first, I think I just read too much about it and was spoiled by my Preon Revo.
> - Pretty good tint and good, useful beam pattern (XP-E2?).
> ...



That is awesome that you already modded yours with a Nichia 219A! Out of curiosity, was the new E05 potted? Any photos of it disassembled?


----------



## gunga (Jul 23, 2014)

Not potted. Nope. No pictures at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> Not potted. Nope. No pictures at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Damn! For something built with such a tough material like stainless steel, I was expecting it to be potted. Don't we always drop our keys?


----------



## gunga (Jul 24, 2014)

My preon revo is not potted. It's also stainless and has been dropped numerous times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> My preon revo is not potted. It's also stainless and has been dropped numerous times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Really? It that is the case I am relieved. I dropped my ReVO a few times and it did not affect the circuitry in the head. The last drop however compressed the spring so much it broke the electrical contact and foursevens fixed it for me.


----------



## gunga (Jul 24, 2014)

That's cool. It's odd that the spring design is so prone to failure. They had upgraded replacement springs available for a while but it's still an odd oversight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 24, 2014)

gunga said:


> That's cool. It's odd that the spring design is so prone to failure. They had upgraded replacement springs available for a while but it's still an odd oversight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Mine was bought prior to the upgrade of the spring design. I was surprised the spring lasted so long when people are facing issues with it. Would have changed out the spring myself if I have the tool, but FourSevens are just nice folks to deal with.


----------



## Bakerman (Jul 26, 2014)

If you are using the split ring, the E05 2014 edition is a much better design because you do not have the ring exactly in the right position for the light to tail stand, like with the previous E05.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 15, 2014)

Anybody try this with 10440? Was it OK?


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 15, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Anybody try this with 10440? Was it OK?



Would like to see a review with 10440 too.


----------



## wedlpine (Aug 15, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Anybody try this with 10440? Was it OK?



I know the ones modded by Vinh do, so I don't see why the regular ones wouldn't.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 15, 2014)

Goodness, is there any light Vinh doesn't mod? LOL


----------



## wedlpine (Aug 15, 2014)

Try reading through this.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388109-E05SSvn-Best-Stainless-AAA


----------



## recDNA (Aug 15, 2014)

2 minutes? Nah.


----------



## wedlpine (Aug 15, 2014)

recDNA said:


> 2 minutes? Nah.



At 1200 lumens!


----------



## recDNA (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh I know it's hot (pun is intended) but I need a little more run time than it can provide.


----------



## MatNeh (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-Steel&p=4473386&highlight=10440#post4473386

^ Said it doesn't work


----------



## recDNA (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks! Maybe lithium primary is best


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 15, 2014)

wedlpine said:


> I know the ones modded by Vinh do, so I don't see why the regular ones wouldn't.



He specifically states that ONLY the one modded to be a single mode, direct drive light will work with 10440. AAA only for all the "normal" multi-mode options. Use 10440 at your own risk...

I have to say, though, I have the >1200 lumen version. I already have an MBI HF for keychain carry...I got this just because it is so ridiculously powerful for the size. And it is awesome .


----------



## recDNA (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it best to use 10440 only in a light designed for it with voltage and thermal protection. Of course I don't know if a light like that exists!


----------



## Ray F. (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the great info everyone. As a result I couldn't resist and I just ordered mine in SS. 

A couple of helpful tidbits:

I have been able to attain momentary-on with my current aluminum E05. With the head in the slightly off position, just press gently. I hope this works for others too. 

F-S is currently offering $10 off $50 and free shipping. 




Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## recDNA (Aug 17, 2014)

are the threads gritty?


----------



## Ray F. (Aug 17, 2014)

No, nice and clean. Lubed with SuperLube.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 17, 2014)

I have no experience with stainless steel but whenever I buy a titanium light it has gritty threads


----------



## Ray F. (Aug 17, 2014)

I was referring to my aluminum model. I will see about SS when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## easilyled (Aug 17, 2014)

recDNA said:


> are the threads gritty?



No, nice and clean .... and I'm referring to my Stainless Steel version that this thread's about. :nana:


----------



## ven (Aug 17, 2014)

:laughing:


Threads good here too


----------



## recDNA (Aug 17, 2014)

Once I start reading up on AAA flashlights I want to buy all of them!


----------



## gunga (Aug 17, 2014)

Titanium Galls by nature. Very few titanium twisties have non gritty threads (think Tain, makos, and McGizmos). 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## recDNA (Aug 17, 2014)

My jetbeam tcr2 gets around it with brass threads. Silky smooth. Of course it is not a twisty


----------



## gunga (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep. Brass and ti is fine. Ti on ti is often not great. Stainless is usually fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## recDNA (Aug 17, 2014)

Only reason I haven't purchased an Eagletac titanium twisty. I can't afford the custom jobs you mentioned


----------



## gunga (Aug 17, 2014)

I tried an eagletac twisty. Hated it. Also tried titanium innovations illuminati. Also like sand. 

The customs are nice but cost a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## recDNA (Aug 17, 2014)

Not surprised.


----------



## radiopej (Aug 21, 2014)

Ven has some stunning pics. Do you guys think it's okay if I do a mini-review with some beamshots in here? I won one and I'm giving it to my girlfriend's dad for Father's Day, but I always test things to make sure they're okay (yes, the people who are getting them know I do this and they're fine with it). It'll just be some beamshots and comparison shots to the i3S.


----------



## radiopej (Aug 21, 2014)

I decided to just do a couple of quick shots against the Olight i3S rather than anything exhaustive. Both lights contained Aldi Ni-MH AAA batteries.

The E05 SS is slightly smaller.





The difference of 5 lumens isn't noticeable to me from 10 metres. Even the the increased PBI wasn't very apparent between the two here.





Side by side comparison of medium and high. Once again, about the same. Looking at the photo on medium, the E05SS doesn't seem as bright, though I found that it was while looking at it. It was getting hard to juggle the phone and 2 flashlights.





On low vs moonlight you can obviously see a difference, but I couldn't capture moonlight and low on my phone simultaneously.

The threads feel a little rough, but just slightly more than they do on my i3S. Since it costs more, it would be nice if they were a little smoother. The E05SS lacks the reversible clip, but is just so stunning to look at.

I've taken the lobster claw off the i3S and added a little clip of my own. You can do the same with the E05SS, but it comes with a split ring instead. It's very much designed for a keychain, though I think it could look good as a necklace. 

A few people have complained about the new E05 because the beam is too tight. I don't think it is. They increased the maximum brightness 3 fold and the PBI also went up 3 fold (someone please correct me if my logic is wrong). Rather than the single mode E05 being completely gone, they've basically just added a low and a high. It still has the setting that the old E05 had, just with an extra turn.

I think it's about equal to the i3S on high. On medium, the battery life is better on the i3S for pretty much the same brightness. For low, the i3S has that nice moonlight that I find useful in cinemas with very long battery life. The E05SS trades a bit of that battery life in for a useful low that isn't moonlight.

Both can tailstand nicely. 

If you find that you don't use the clip and moonlight in the i3S, then the E05SS is a very elegant option because it's just so stunning. It feels solid and performs solidly. I got this one for free from Fenix and will be gifting it. As a gift for someone it looks much nicer than the i3S, although the i3S has a gift box.

My verdict: It's like a clipless i3S that you take to weddings. If the box was redesigned a little it would be perfect for gift-giving to parents.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 21, 2014)

you mentioned tbe difficulty juggling phone and 2 flashlights. I find whenever I use a keychain twisty I am ALWAYS juggling keys, bundles, briefcase, mail, etc. For that reason the extra twists are imo a major pita. I think all keychain lights should be sold wjth the option of one mode (highest) or programmability allowing highest mode first. It's hard enough doing the twist while light is on a keychain. I cannot do 2 twists without dropping everything.


----------



## radiopej (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry, I meant juggling them to keep both lights within the frame of phone's camera and selecting the area of focus 

In that case, the i3S starts in medium, which is a handy amount of light. I do see your point about instant high though.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh I knew. New. Triple AAA flashlights all seem to be multimode. It just annoys me. Just blowing off steam. nice review.


----------



## magicstone12 (Aug 24, 2014)

thanks for the nice review,I have been EDCing the E05 for about one year,love it.
*
There is no need to quote the OP to add a one line comment, quote deleted - Norm*


----------



## feifei (Aug 26, 2014)

A new E99 Ti edition will be released,looks like the E05SS,but made of Ti.


----------



## radiopej (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah, the E99 Ti looka great. They're doing custom engraving for $1 on Facebook with it and it even comes in a gift box. Looks like it's perfect for parents now


----------



## radiopej (Aug 28, 2014)

They've got a Facebook giveaway of the E99 Ti.


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, I've had my E05ss for some time now. And it has survived all that time in my pocket with keys, as well several drops. And so far, so good. However, I have found a DEFINITE weak spot on the light. And that's the hole drilled on the end for the key ring. I don't know what Fenix was thinking here. But when they drilled that hole, they left VERY LITTLE material between the inside of the hole and edge of the light - maybe .01 inches or less. The metal at the ends on the hole is already starting to bend up from the force exerted by the key ring. And I suspect it will fail sooner or later when the metal breaks away altogether. It would be a shame for this light to become useless as a keychain light because of this.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 8, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Well, I've had my E05ss for some time now. And it has survived all that time in my pocket with keys, as well several drops. And so far, so good. However, I have found a DEFINITE weak spot on the light. And that's the hole drilled on the end for the key ring. I don't know what Fenix was thinking here. But when they drilled that hole, they left VERY LITTLE material between the inside of the hole and edge of the light - maybe .01 inches or less. The metal at the ends on the hole is already starting to bend up from the force exerted by the key ring. And I suspect it will fail sooner or later when the metal breaks away altogether. It would be a shame for this light to become useless as a keychain light because of this.



I bought four of them because I was excited by their nice design and robust build. I kept one for myself and gave away the other three.

I agree with you that the lanyard hole is a potential weak spot and very close to the surface. Its not the only light I've seen that has this design fault and I've always wondered why in these cases that the hole is drilled so close to the edge. It seems so unnecessary as it could easily have been drilled further down offereing a solid layer of material surrounding the hole.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 8, 2014)

People always complained about that on the Arc AAA's, but there was never a failure, that I know of, and that is aluminum. It may look thin, but I would not condemn it until at least someone breaks one.

StorminMatt, I am surprised you are even getting deformation of the steel, but what I suspect is happening is that under high loads, it is reshaping itself a bit to the radius of the split ring, and the resulting re-distribution of stress in the lug will now make it stronger in future loading. I have a bit of experience in this sort of thing . Final judgement reserved for long-term results, and I have not seen your light, though.

All that said, looking at my SS next to the aluminum version, they do leave more material on the aluminum, which would make sense as it is much softer. Part of the problem on the SS may be that they have done a genuine chamfer on the hole after it is drilled, which is very cool, but they need room to get the tool in there, so perhaps why they moved it up a bit, taking advantage of the strength of the steel.


----------



## parnass (Sep 8, 2014)

easilyled said:


> ... I agree with you that the lanyard hole is a potential weak spot and very close to the surface. ....



Perhaps installing a small spring between the lanyard hole and a split ring would mitigate the stresses placed on the lanyard hole. Just brainstorming here. :thinking:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 8, 2014)

parnass said:


> Perhaps installing a small spring between the lanyard hole and a split ring would mitigate the stresses placed on the lanyard hole. Just brainstorming here. :thinking:



Whilst it should really not be necessary to find a fix, I admire your engineer's brain.


----------



## Garanddad (Sep 11, 2014)

Just ordered one in case my trusty Preon Revo ever dies. After 4 years in my pocket with a small Leatherman attached it looks brand new. Anything that survives a year in Afghanistan is TOUGH! Not sure Ti would survive the abuse I put 'em through.


----------



## Kamerat (Sep 19, 2014)

I just got a E05vn modded to XP-L 4000k from Vinh. Beautiful beam! The only thing I miss is knurling on the head. It would make it so much easier to turn on and switch modes with one hand. However, as the tint is so nice - it will stay as my EDC.


----------



## feifei (Sep 25, 2014)

E05SS beam on high mode looks much bigger.

*There is no need to quote the OP to add a one line comment, quote deleted - Norm*


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2014)

Just For Your Information --


Looks like the COLOR aluminum versions of this 
fine flashlight are now shipping !

BLUE and PURPLE are now available.


Much more attractive than " BORING BLACK " !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## ven (Oct 1, 2014)

After a few month and a couple of drops as you do,very small scuffs near the head and on bezel which are showing in the stainless,slight(very) slight chips too from drops. Compared to my i3s that lived on my keys ,that was very battered.DQG spy showed no wear but being light would have helped the occasional drop .........




Best pic I could get on phone,certainly have to look for it closely and in no way effects the light.

still for me by a long way stainless is one of the better materials for edc lights that live on car keys.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 2, 2014)

ven said:


> still for me by a long way stainless is one of the better materials for edc lights that live on car keys.


Couldn't agree more. All my SS lights still look great after all these times of being mated with my keys.


----------



## magicstone12 (Oct 6, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Couldn't agree more. All my SS lights still look great after all these times of being mated with my keys.



SS lights are not easily scratched.


----------



## chou0030 (Oct 26, 2014)

Fenix e05ss does a nice job in a keychain.
I do not turn my keychain light on for a long time.
Needing light for a longer time, I will turn on my another EDC.
(Maybe Q5 or inova x1).


----------



## feifei (Nov 17, 2014)

chou0030 said:


> Fenix e05ss does a nice job in a keychain.
> I do not turn my keychain light on for a long time.
> Needing light for a longer time, I will turn on my another EDC.
> (Maybe Q5 or inova x1).



Yes,I have a old E05,usually the battery can last two months,because I only use it for a few seconds everyday,otherwise,you need a more powerful flashlight.


----------



## rrego (Jan 21, 2015)

I really like my E05SS, and really wanted a clip for it. I have a another clip option, similar to Ven's clip in post #211. It's also deep carry, and really like how the light is not even noticeable when in action.:rock: I'll post a picture as soon as I can. Just joined.

My E05SS deep carry pocket clip. It is the pocket clip from my dead Leatherman Serac S2, which I believe were lights made by Fenix for Leatherman (distant cousin)?





[/IMG]



[/IMG] Sorry for the blurry quality.

Serac S2 clip as was on original light. Yes, the clip fits snug, but not too snug that it can't be adjusted. I probaly adjust it ever few days or so if it moves. I will probably slightly squeeze it tighter to get a tighter fit and just set it and forget it.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 19, 2015)

A tad late to reply in this thread but I just got mine and I'm extremely happy with it! My first stainless steel light along with my first (and last) stainless steel phone [emoji106]


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2015)

^^^
Check out the thrunite t10s or t20s,i have the former and love it,very nice,solid made light






Without going off topic,a pic of the e05ss :laughing:


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 19, 2015)

Don't mean to get off track - Ven, do you have one with the new XP-L emitter? I have 1 light with an XP-L and not too fond of the tint. Luckily, I'm not a tint snob.


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2015)

yoyoman said:


> Don't mean to get off track - Ven, do you have one with the new XP-L emitter? I have 1 light with an XP-L and not too fond of the tint. Luckily, I'm not a tint snob.



I dont mr yoyo,i have the xpl in the triple quad through optics , love the pure white and colour rendition it gives,cant comment on the t10 xpl version,presume again tint lottery.......imo only way to guarantee the right cool tint would be via a vinh version.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm really liking that thrunite, ven! Unfortunately though, thrunites are hard to come by in my location. Is that a aaa light as well?


----------



## robert.t (Mar 19, 2015)

HaileStorm said:


> I'm really liking that thrunite, ven! Unfortunately though, thrunites are hard to come by in my location. Is that a aaa light as well?



Nope. T10 is AA, T20 is CR123A. I find it rather heavy compared to similarly sized lights. Relatively speaking, so is the E05 SS, but because it's so small overall, by the time you add the battery, it isn't disproportionately heavy. It's quite noticeable once you get up to AA size. On the plus side, it does feel really solid.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 20, 2015)

robert.t said:


> Nope. T10 is AA, T20 is CR123A. I find it rather heavy compared to similarly sized lights. Relatively speaking, so is the E05 SS, but because it's so small overall, by the time you add the battery, it isn't disproportionately heavy. It's quite noticeable once you get up to AA size. On the plus side, it does feel really solid.


Totally agree with this. I really like the weight, it feels substantial. And it doesn't bother me at all since i don't attach the light to my keys. That said, it seems like it can take a whole lot of beating. I wonder if there's going to be a torture test for this light. Kinda curious how much it can take before quitting hehe


----------



## robert.t (Mar 20, 2015)

HaileStorm said:


> Totally agree with this. I really like the weight, it feels substantial. And it doesn't bother me at all since i don't attach the light to my keys. That said, it seems like it can take a whole lot of beating. I wonder if there's going to be a torture test for this light. Kinda curious how much it can take before quitting hehe



I'd love to see that, but there's no way I'm putting mine in a rock tumbler!


----------



## night.hoodie (Mar 20, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Anybody try this with 10440? Was it OK?





EsthetiX said:


> Would like to see a review with 10440 too.





wedlpine said:


> I know the ones modded by Vinh do, so I don't see why the regular ones wouldn't.





MatNeh said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-Steel&p=4473386&highlight=10440#post4473386
> 
> ^ Said it doesn't work





thedoc007 said:


> He specifically states that ONLY the one modded to be a single mode, direct drive light will work with 10440. AAA only for all the "normal" multi-mode options. Use 10440 at your own risk...





recDNA said:


> I think it best to use 10440 only in a light designed for it with voltage and thermal protection. Of course I don't know if a light like that exists!



Replying to old posts to avoid future misconceptions. There is never any point in running Li-ion in a light not designed for it that is advertised to be _regulated_ and thus features _constant brightness_. If the 10440 would work in an unmodded E05ss, the output would be the same, but the runtimes would be absurdly poor. Just something to keep in mind when wondering about Li-ion: check the salient advertised specs before inquiring.


----------



## radiopej (Mar 24, 2015)

Is that true for all regulated lights though? I know the i3S goes nuts on a 10440.


----------



## night.hoodie (Mar 24, 2015)

radiopej said:


> Is that true for all regulated lights though? I know the i3S goes nuts on a 10440.



Isn't that the definition of "regulated?" Not impossible for it to detect a different voltage, and adjust its regulation accordingly, but I have seen no such detail. Looked up specs, and my guess is "Adopt linear current regulation technology," is marketing speak for simply "current controlled," which is still what you want, but not necessarily "constant brightness." I could be way off, though. If you have one, you'll know if the brightness levels dim as the cell depletes.


----------



## radiopej (Mar 24, 2015)

I think some lights are regulated on AAA and then direct drive on li-ion. Other ones just die when it goes over voltage. So you can have lights that are regulated, but then take li-ion for stupid brightness even if it isn't safe.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 24, 2015)

Not sure if the Quark Mini ML-X is regulated but mine is much brighter on rcr123s than it is on primaries... To put the topic to rest, someone did reply in a thread here somewhere about putting 10440s in the E05 but he said it didnt work. It didnt kill the light since it worked on primaries afterwards but i wouldnt try it. He may have gotten lucky.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Mar 29, 2015)

Just picked one of these up. I'm excited to check it out. If I don't like it maybe I can trade my wife for my AAA brass maratac back!


----------



## Hondo (Mar 29, 2015)

HaileStorm said:


> Not sure if the Quark Mini ML-X is regulated but mine is much brighter on rcr123s than it is on primaries... To put the topic to rest, someone did reply in a thread here somewhere about putting 10440s in the E05 but he said it didnt work. It didnt kill the light since it worked on primaries afterwards but i wouldnt try it. He may have gotten lucky.



FYI, the Mini Quarks are not rated for RCR123's, just 3.0 V max. I can't remember if David weighed in and said the circuit would not destruct, and it may just be the issue of heat building up way too fast, as the circuit goes into direct drive, hence why it is so bright. Might be OK for short bursts.

Back on topic, I have been enjoying my E05 SS, but I have to admit I really prefer the aluminum one. It is both because I prefer the lighter weight, and the threads are smoother.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 30, 2015)

Hondo said:


> FYI, the Mini Quarks are not rated for RCR123's, just 3.0 V max. I can't remember if David weighed in and said the circuit would not destruct, and it may just be the issue of heat building up way too fast, as the circuit goes into direct drive, hence why it is so bright. Might be OK for short bursts.
> 
> Back on topic, I have been enjoying my E05 SS, but I have to admit I really prefer the aluminum one. It is both because I prefer the lighter weight, and the threads are smoother.


Yeah, I read about it but thanks for the reminder. I can't remember whose review it was, selfbuilts, i think but he mentioned that it can run on rcr's but at your own risk. And he did warn about leaving it on high for too long since it gets hot in seconds. 

To get back on track though, I wish the e05 could run on 10440s. Not just for the wow factor of the brightness but it takes the hassle out of having to drain eneloops before charging again.

Bad juju,

Im sure you'll love it! Totally happy with mine though I wish I know how to swap out the o-ring with one of those gitd ones. That would definitely make the e05 even better ☺


----------



## Hondo (Mar 30, 2015)

HaileStorm said:


> it takes the hassle out of having to drain eneloops before charging again.




Nah, you're thinking like the old NiCad days. Those would get "memory" if you did not deep cycle them fairly often. A few slow cycles to refresh are not bad when cells get dodgy, but in general NiMH's, and especially the very robust Eneloops are very happy being topped off all the time. Been doing it for about 8 years since the Eneloop came out, all work as close to new as I can tell.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 31, 2015)

Hondo said:


> Nah, you're thinking like the old NiCad days. Those would get "memory" if you did not deep cycle them fairly often. A few slow cycles to refresh are not bad when cells get dodgy, but in general NiMH's, and especially the very robust Eneloops are very happy being topped off all the time. Been doing it for about 8 years since the Eneloop came out, all work as close to new as I can tell.


Are you serious??? Man, I must be getting old! Haha! I didn't know that, I thought only lithiums can be topped off... I've been cycling my eneloops from full to empty, imagine my hassle of doing that for years! I guess we all learn something new everday 😂


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 1, 2015)

Hondo is correct... I'm afraid that you have only been shortening their life by treating NIMH as though they were NiCads:-(

That's what I like about the forum - I learn something new everyday!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## dts71 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hondo said:


> Nah, you're thinking like the old NiCad days. Those would get "memory" if you did not deep cycle them fairly often. A few slow cycles to refresh are not bad when cells get dodgy, but in general NiMH's, and especially the very robust Eneloops are very happy being topped off all the time. Been doing it for about 8 years since the Eneloop came out, all work as close to new as I can tell.



At what charge rate (mA) do you top of your AAA Eneloops?


----------



## Hondo (Apr 1, 2015)

My most used charger is a LaCrosse BC-700. I use the 700 mA rate for AA's and the 500 mA rate for AAA's. Even the 700 mA rate should do no damage to a AAA cell, but I am not usually in a big hurry, so I go a little easy on them. I have faster chargers, but the BC-700 seems to terminate well on a variety of cells without letting them get too warm.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Apr 1, 2015)

Recieved mine today. A very nice light from what i have seen so far.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 1, 2015)

Bad_JuJu said:


> Recieved mine today. A very nice light from what i have seen so far.



Congratulations! What are your impressions of the 4 lumen low, compared to the 8 lumen low on the aluminum e05 2014? I think I would like the longer battery on low.


----------



## robert.t (Apr 2, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> Congratulations! What are your impressions of the 4 lumen low, compared to the 8 lumen low on the aluminum e05 2014? I think I would like the longer battery on low.



Low on the SS is 8 lumens not 4. It's 4 lumens on the E99 Ti though. The difference is quite noticeable: 4 lumens is pretty low (getting into moonlight territory), whereas 8 is quite usable without needing a higher mode most of the time (if e.g., looking for stuff indoors - obviously it's still too low for a main outdoors level). Because of the noticeable difference visually and huge runtime difference, I prefer the E99 as a backup light on my keyring and the E05 SS as my general about-the-house EDC.

8 is also definitely too bright if you want a moonlight level because your eyes are dark-adjusted.I haven't checked whether 4 is still too high in that case, but suspect it may be.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 2, 2015)

robert.t said:


> Low on the SS is 8 lumens not 4. It's 4 lumens on the E99 Ti though. The difference is quite noticeable: 4 lumens is pretty low (getting into moonlight territory), whereas 8 is quite usable without needing a higher mode most of the time (if e.g., looking for stuff indoors - obviously it's still too low for a main outdoors level). Because of the noticeable difference visually and huge runtime difference, I prefer the E99 as a backup light on my keyring and the E05 SS as my general about-the-house EDC.
> 
> 8 is also definitely too bright if you want a moonlight level because your eyes are dark-adjusted.I haven't checked whether 4 is still too high in that case, but suspect it may be.



Great info, thanks for correcting my mistake about which model has the 4 lumen low. I do like the .5 lumen low of my oLight i3s for myself, But as a gift for my non flashoholic daughter, the 8 lumen low is a better match. since I hate the oLight sequence putting low last, Ive just bought a Thrunite Ti Ti Christmas, just to have the .5 lumen low First in the lighting sequence.

I just started learning about AAA options, Ive bought 5 different ones so far.. original E05, two 2014 Alum E05's, 1 oLight i3s, and one incoming Thrunite Ti Ti.. plus 2 Pico lights for my keychain (replaced my PHoton Freedom light), and a backup... Slippery Slope


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Apr 2, 2015)

Robert caught that before me. The light is nice and seems constructed very well. The tint isn't as cool as I thought it might be which is a good thing. its warmer than my i3s and a touch cooler than my maratac brass AAA rev 3. My wife ended up taking a liking to it but that's ok by me, I get my brass maratac back!

I prefer my i3s and sometimes my Cu beta Qrv2 for night time low visibility.


----------



## american (Apr 11, 2015)

How's these compare to the e99ti?


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 11, 2015)

american said:


> How's these compare to the e99ti?



They are very similar in appearance and function. Modes are a little different - which one is best is entirely subjective. The E05 SS has smoother threads, of course, and is significantly heavier. Those are the biggest differences.


----------



## american (Apr 11, 2015)

Do both start on low?


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 11, 2015)

american said:


> Do both start on low?



Yes, both are L-M-H, no memory.

A couple more differences...the E99Ti comes with a very nice presentation quality case (really!). If you are gifting a light, it will make an impression. Of course, it is also about fifty percent more expensive. If I was buying one for myself, I would probably go for the SS version...but the E99Ti is higher quality as a gift, in my opinion.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 12, 2015)

I have both and I prefer the E05SS. Nicer tint and smoother operation. Weight wise, not much of a difference. My sample of the E99Ti has a slightly greenish tint.


----------



## Grijon (Apr 13, 2015)

The E99Ti also has both a higher high and a lower low than the E05SS.

I, too, actually prefer the SS to the Ti, though of course I'd recommend getting both, ha ha!


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 13, 2015)

E99Ti is 4-27-100 lumens, 29 grams with battery

EO5 Stainless is 8-25-85, weight is 42 grams with battery.

The stainless weighs 13 grams more than the ti. You could strap a 2nd aaa (11 grams) to the Ti and it would still weigh 2gm less than the SS. To put it another way, the SS is 45% heavier than the Ti.

both are pretty , cant decide? yeah get both, LOL
as long as youre ok with NEITHER having a pocket clip


----------



## andrew2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Grijon said:


> The E99Ti also has both a higher high and a lower low than the E05SS.
> 
> I, too, actually prefer the SS to the Ti, though of course I'd recommend getting both, ha ha!



But the SS is a bit heavy for a EDC


----------



## Grijon (Apr 14, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> But the SS is a bit heavy for a EDC



My E05SS is actually my backup light and it's on my keychain; my true EDCs are the Fenix LD09 and E12, one of which is in my pocket anytime I'm out of the apartment - and they're both much bigger and (I assume) heavier than the E05SS. That being said, I'm sure that my situation is quite different from folks that are counting grams, in which case I'm sure that the SS is a heavy light!


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 14, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> But the SS is a bit heavy for a EDC



That depends on the user...I EDC two 18650-based lights...a E05 in stainless steel is a LOT lighter than either one. Unless you are a minimalist backpacker, or something, I find it hard to imagine that you can't carry a few extra grams. Gotta pick things in perspective...neither one weighs much at all.

And, I should have read one more post...Grijon already said pretty much the same thing.


----------



## robert.t (Apr 15, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> But the SS is a bit heavy for a EDC



Not really. The relative weight difference is really obvious, but the SS is small enough that the total weight with battery is pretty insignificant. It's just enough to know its there and it feels solid in the hand, but it's not really "heavy". I tend to have both the E99 and SS on me most of the time because the weight does make a difference on a keyring, and the lower low and higher high make the E99 the more versatile backup light, but for everyday use I much prefer the SS, usually on the 8 lumen mode (if I need more I'm probably outside and will usually have a slightly bigger EDC like a D25A with me).


----------



## robert.t (Apr 15, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> And, I should have read one more post...Grijon already said pretty much the same thing.



Seems you're not the only one to blindly pile on this one ;-)


----------



## Grijon (Apr 15, 2015)

lovecpf I think it's all good to hear different takes, ha ha!


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2015)

I like the slight heft,gives that solid confident feeling.............and also makes car keys velocity increase when dropped :laughing:


----------



## Hondo (Apr 16, 2015)

ven said:


> I like the slight heft,gives that solid confident feeling.............*and also makes car keys velocity increase when dropped* :laughing:



Glad you put a laugh after that one! Of course, you did that because you realize that neglecting air resistance over the surface area relative to mass, which is not a significant factor for a key ring falling from waist high, objects of higher mass do not fall any faster than lighter ones. But you knew that, I just wanted to point it out for the new guys!

Viva la E05 (SS and aluminum, they both rock!)


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2015)

It does hurt ones foot more though when stopping the "acceleration" :laughing:

Yes true to gravity,9.8m/s iirc however,heavy objects do accelerate faster to that speed................

I know if it fell from Simon Cowells 44" chest pants it would :laughing:


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, stainless has superior stopping power, in a tactical situation. Lol


----------



## Hondo (Apr 18, 2015)

ven said:


> Yes true to gravity,9.8m/s iirc however,heavy objects do accelerate faster to that speed................



OK, not to be too much of a smartypants, but this is a technical discussion forum, and it's almost on topic for this SS light, relating to it's non-illuminating performance due to higher mass, sooo...

In a vacuum, there is never any difference in speed or acceleration of all objects falling. I had the opportunity to see this for myself in college physics. The prof. had about an eight foot tall clear plastic tube with an electromagnet at the top. Inside, he trapped a feather against the magnet with a steel ball. Then he sealed the tube and pumped out all of the air. On turning off the power to the magnet, the ball fell to the bottom of the tube. And you guessed it, the feather fell right with it and they landed together just as they started.

So as I eluded to above, differences will occur when air resistance over the surface area becomes significant. Skydivers are *very* thankful that this is so. But given the difference in mass of the two lights, which is only a portion of the whole key ring, which doesn't have a lot of area to generate resisting force in the air, I say the keys with the SS light reach the ground within 1% of the same time/speed as the ones with the aluminum one, or no measurable difference.

Yeah, I am an engineer. BTW, I taught two semesters of that same mechanical physics course for the self-study version of the course. They didn't let me play with the vacuum tube though. :mecry:


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2015)

I am an engineer also,however more mechanical biased,very interesting read,thanks for sharing

I will take the feather on the head over the ball though!! :laughing:


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 18, 2015)

ven said:


> I will take the feather on the head over the ball though!! :laughing:



No kidding. Inertia was eye-opening for me, when I first learned of it. I mean, in zero-g vacuum, you can move just about anything if you make a sustained effort. But you can't do it quickly...a very slow moving object could still crush you quite effectively, if it had enough mass. Weight and mass are NOT the same thing, even in layman's terms the differences are very important to understand.


----------



## magicstone12 (May 6, 2015)

Hondo said:


> Glad you put a laugh after that one! Of course, you did that because you realize that neglecting air resistance over the surface area relative to mass, which is not a significant factor for a key ring falling from waist high, objects of higher mass do not fall any faster than lighter ones. But you knew that, I just wanted to point it out for the new guys!
> 
> Viva la E05 (SS and aluminum, they both !)



:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Jiri (Jan 4, 2016)

God! :wow: THat is so beautiful little amazing light!!! I can't believe I didn't buy it a long time ago! I recieved two pieces just today. And... Wow! I've got dozens of different Fenix flashlights, but this one is sooo beautiful. And the silver packing! Everything so perfect! I just have it on my desk and keep admiring it!  I don't get why people have a need to buy Fenix E99 Ti... this E05SS is more than enough... 

...wait!! I want E99Ti !!!! :help: :help: :help:


----------



## anthonyhall (Jun 21, 2016)

I just received mine last week. I used to have a Maglite Solitaire LED, which was nice but the black adonised surface was badly scratched to silver, and the light was flickering often, even with a fresh battery, so I bought this little beauty to replace it. I'm very happy with the light output and the stainless steel. The weight doesn't bother me. 

However, I was surprised at how sharp and unpleasant the knurling felt to hold. Not sharp like you'd cut yourself on, but unpleasant, like it needs sanding off.

Interestingly the instructions for the Fenix said that if it starts to flicker, clean the contacts (including the screw fittings) with alcohol. So I did this to the old Maglite and lo, it appears to be working now!  So I gave it to my son. Now we are all happy.

I just have to find a nice lobster clip to hold it to my keys now.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 21, 2016)

Hmm - can't wait to upgrade mine from the single 27 lumen mode I've been using forever - now the question is SS or Aluminum - I generally like my tools lightweight, but the finish on the black HA didn't hold up that well (it was with my keys, but only attached via an S biner to my SAK Rambler) 

Also - the Astrolux A01 exists... (but I'm Fenix loyal...)


----------



## dts71 (Jun 23, 2016)

GarageBoy said:


> Hmm - can't wait to upgrade mine from the single 27 lumen mode I've been using forever - now the question is SS or Aluminum - I generally like my tools lightweight, but the finish on the black HA didn't hold up that well (it was with my keys, but only attached via an S biner to my SAK Rambler)
> 
> Also - the Astrolux A01 exists... (but I'm Fenix loyal...)



The answer is to go for the E99Ti - lighter than SS and will look better than Alu.

SS 32g
Ti 18g
Alu 12.5g

Also a lower low, 4 vs 8 lumens, is also a nice to have.


----------

